# Musician Jams



## Melekai Joe (Aug 19, 2014)

Hello, I play music and Will like to Jam, record and get together with other musicians.

I am a professional Songwriter and performer.. Guitar, Bass, etc...

Also will be looking for apartment in Penang area for October and lasting a year or so..
Thanks 
Joe.

:drum:


----------

